# Injured pigeon



## Sirius (May 24, 2015)

I had a pigeon fly into my house tonight. It had a bloody beak and one wing is a little saggy. He let me approach him and after a few moments wandered to an area between my house and my neighbours. I left him there but after a couple of hours it became apparent he wasn't able to fly away. He is now in a cat carrier in my front porch so stray cats don't get him. There are no rescues in my area and I don't know what to do with it now.


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Thank you for helping him!

First thing's first, do check him for injuries. Keep him warm and provide a bowl of water close by. Make sure he is housed in a safe place, away from other creatures and potential danger.

If the beak is bloody, there may be internal injury... I would suggest taking him to the vet, as the injury seems a bit serious.

Hopefully, the experts will be here to chime in as well!


----------



## Sirius (May 24, 2015)

*Injured Pigeon*

Thank you for replying!

He survived the night but has not eaten anything and if he did drink it was a tiny amount. I'm a little nervous about examining him for three reasons. 1. I have no idea how to pick him up and am scared he might peck me. 2. I am scared I will hurt him or make him die of fright and 3. I don't know how to recognize an injury other than the obvious blood. (The bleeding beak stopped bleeding quite quickly last night and other than a wing that looks lopsided, there are no obvious issues.)

I really need some "expert" advice as you mentioned. I covered the cat carrier with a towel and put a towel in it but he hasn't gone near it. I also learned that the white marking above his beak suggests it's an adult bird.

If by any chance someone reading this is from the Thunder Bay Ontario area and has some experience with pigeons please let me know. I obviously don't have a clue and don't want him to die because of my ignorance.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Thank you for helping this poor bird! We have two rescued pigeons. One was injured severely before we got her. They can't peck hard enough to hurt you. We use a towel if needed and gently wrap the bird up without pressing on the chest. That worked for two wild pretty aggressive birds we rehabbed and released, a crow and a scrub jay, who could scratch and bite and draw blood! And pigeons don't do that at all. So first, don't be scared of the pigeon. The worst they ever do is slap with one wing and it is harmless. I would offer birdseed and water and let the bird calm down and see if he eats, for a while. Others here can suggest other ways to feed and check for injuries. Just don't be afraid of the bird! They are domesticated so easily even if feral, they are lovers.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Yes, agreed, they really wing wack more than anything else and the towel trick works very well when one isn't used to handling pigeons. If they do peck with their beak it is nothing to speak of especially in your pijies condition.

You could start to assess the bird's injuries by taking a cloth w/warm water and gently dabbing the bloodied area until dried blood is soft enough to wipe away. At least now you will be able to see if more comes to the same area. A good first check on the wing is to hold the bird to your chest with its
back held against your chest. Carefully extend the wing and then let go watching to see what the bird does with the wing. The normal response is for the bird to then retract the wing. Check both sides and compare response. It could just be soft tissue as with humans. 

I agree that seeing if the bird is self-feeding and drinking is the best way to go, don't be surprised if they wait for you to be out of the room in order to do so. A visual check for droppings or measuring food and water in and food and water out is another way to know if and how much they are consuming.

Hopefully there will be Canadian members familiar with your area that come along. In the meantime, good luck with your recues and keep the board posted...


----------

